# Walmart Sucks!!!!!!!!



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

i went to walmart today to look at some fish equip. and its HORRIBLE!!! there are dead fish sticking to the filters and everything. Has any1 else seen this with WALMART??


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

There have been dozens of threads about it. Look around...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yup dozens, you wont find that at my walmart though cause i practically run the fish dept!


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

you work at walmart lexus?? in which state??


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wisconsin, my dept manager is never there so I practically run it. Our tanks are dang near sparkling all the time. Most walmarts dont want to put in the elbow grease needed to keep the tanks nice and healthy


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm..should i feel sorry for u or the walmart since ur working there??







LOL










J/k


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Pac-Man @ Tue Mar 22 said:


> i went to walmart today to look at some fish equip. and its HORRIBLE!!! there are dead fish sticking to the filters and everything. Has any1 else seen this with WALMART??



do you like !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! symbols? :?:


----------



## FISHY (Mar 22, 2005)

Everytime I go to Walmart the fish look horriable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

i would never buy a fish from walmart...unless i had a quarentine tank, then i might try to save a few...


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah, I always get depressed when I go to Walmart's fish section, but I got my Black Moor from them and he's a cutie! Maybe because when I bought him it was the shipment day :roll:


----------



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah lexus I know what you mean. I now work part tiem in the fish section of my walmart but on average i work 45 hours!! I must say I think I am the only worker that changes the betta water cups


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

We have a PT lady that comes in and changes the water and cleans the tank.. but I usually do it too... shes getting older and cant scrub the tanks well (she has lupis) So I end up feeding the bettas and changing their water once a week, plus scrubbing the walls of algae, making sure the fish are in the right tanks, the cool part is that I get to order the fish and decide how many of each to get, I also can order stuff for myself. 

When I was FT I did absolutely everything for the fish everyday. My manager is good about upkeep too though. Now that Im PT because of college I'm only working on weekends... soon to be FT again. I might as well be manager.. but they dont get paid that much more. Then Id really get stuck at wallyworld. I am thinking of switching to Sporting Goods cause Pets is driving me up the wall.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

My mom works at our local Walmart, and since we're finally getting a Supercenter next year, she's been bugging me to start working there too, in the Pets Dept. They need someone right now, so I suppose the possibility is intriguing.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well if you have a college education and a decent job DONT DO IT! They pay their managers crap. Its good money if you are in college or are young but nothing to make a living off of.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

gotta love it when they dont cycle tanks and fill them puppies up with fish right away on new store tanks full of diatom algae when i went to the new one.


----------



## Vesuvius (Jan 23, 2005)

My local walmart has chinese algea eaters in every tank and in every tank they are eating all the other fish, alive!


----------



## I_L0V3_F1SH (Mar 25, 2005)

i luv walmart
the sell the best tasting fish


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

for the best prices too!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I get to go to work at sucky Walmart tonight but hey they pay me good for a college student!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TylerFlom89 (Mar 28, 2005)

Only time I ever bought fish stuff in there was when my walleye needed food and we were away on a suprise vacation for the weekend, and when we got back all the stores were closed, so we got some goldfish there, not labeled as feeders but the same. The lady working there was "apalled" that we would feed fish to another fish lol, if we told her before she netted and bagged (she just tyed a regular knot, i re-tyed it outside in the parking lot hehe, it was just a bad knot, not even tight) i seriously believe she would've refused to give us the fish lol!


----------



## PeteyZ (Mar 26, 2005)

yea walmart does suck, and no one knows what their doing. You can go there and buy like 10 cichlids and theyll charge you like 10 cents


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks a lot :x


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Lexus @ Mon Mar 28 said:


> Thanks a lot :x


lexus: you talk bad about walmart all the time, then you get bugged at people because they talk bad about walmart? that doesnt make sense!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

PeteyZ @ Sun Mar 27 said:


> yea walmart does suck, and no one knows what their doing. You can go there and buy like 10 cichlids and theyll charge you like 10 cents


its in regards to this, yes granted a lot of people that work there are idiots but NOT all. To generalize is to say EVERYONE knows nothing and that simply isnt true, as i have proved.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm..just say "everyone at walmart doesnt know what their doing except lexus" from now on, lol. Lexus sadly but true it's generalization, like LFS's most suck, and people all the time say "LFS suck dont know what their doing" but there is two i only know of out of i dunno 30 LFS's i go to that really know what their doing, but that's cuz i met them before i knew they owned a store or ran that dept plus ordering. So makes it all good.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya I generalize too, thats what most people do. I just take my job too seriously so it offends me, since I work so hard to learn about fish and try and teach people this. But I have gotten so fed up I'm trying to move to the Sporting Goods dept. Sadly the pet dept will fall back to the horrible existence it once was, but I have decided I will just avoid it at all costs or volunteer to clean the tanks for them once a week. I get so pissed at idiot people and people that refuse to learn or care. Walmart in general has people like that so I wont escape it all but at least I'll make more money and be less stressed. Plus I wont buy so many fish!


----------



## PeteyZ (Mar 26, 2005)

hey lexus WALMART SUCKS, no im just kidding, walmart rules if u wanna buy video games but not fish hahaha everone except lexus doesnt know what there doing.


----------



## Dann Woog (Mar 30, 2005)

Agreed. Walmart is one of the worst places ever for fish. And hey lexus, don't cry about walmart ok?


----------



## queenbottomfeeder (Mar 8, 2005)

Lexus needs to come to my walmart. Went there last night and there were at least 5 dead fish in every tank sone were nothing but mold and fuss. They had gotten a new shipment and I wanted to buy them all. Just to save them. But walked away.


----------

